# Nismo Suspension



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Would It be better If I got the Nismo Suspension and use the eibach springs on it then the springs that come with it, Or should I use the springs that comes with it????


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

This thread should help you out:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=64130


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks now I see why you are the top dog around :cheers:


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

Most of the upgrade in the suspension is in the springs. The struts are a little more HD suppossibly, but if you use the Eibach springs instead your not getting all the benifit of the Nismo setup. Might as well save your money and just put the Eibach springs on. Myself I dont like the Nismo springs from a stand point you'll still have a big front wheel gap with it.


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

so who do you think make good shocks and struts ????


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

GODS_FAVORITE said:


> so who do you think make good shocks and struts ????


Nismo..........


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Try www.activetuning.com.


----------



## 2.5altima (Dec 25, 2004)

Just ordered the At front and rear with the prokit i'll let you guys know how they perform.


----------

